# cam beltssssssssssssssssssssss



## cipro (Nov 6, 2010)

Fiat ducato 5 years old, should I have the cam belt done 12000 miles also my tyres although no wall cracking yet or bulges hmm the cost over safty 
cam belt price rip off and how do you now if they have done it unless you have watched them


----------



## coolasluck (Nov 6, 2010)

cipro said:


> Fiat ducato 5 years old, should I have the cam belt done 12000 miles also my tyres although no wall cracking yet or bulges hmm the cost over safty
> cam belt price rip off and how do you now if they have done it unless you have watched them


 




If in doubt over your cam belt and dont know when it was last changed i would get it done.Better that than an expensive strip down.A mark with a small dab of white paint somewhere discreet will let you know if things have been replaced a good idea on things like oil filters e.t.c when getting your van serviced.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Nov 6, 2010)

if you have had the van from new or dont know the history ie cam belt change ,then it is time to cange the cam belt if not and it snaps it is going to cost a lot more than what a cam belt change will cost.(urgent)  if it hassent had a change then its time to do it now  as for the tires if the walls are cracked then they want changing too to be on the safe side (you can get better advice at a tyre fitters)  . but i would advise do the cam belt first even if a engine hassent done the reccomended milage then a belt has a age time limmit about 4 or 5 years


----------



## dogseal (Nov 6, 2010)

How much to get your cambelt changed? A couple of mechanics i've spoken to reckon the belts on the newer generations of engines are good for 100k.I reckon they degrade more over time,..If you can get to the belt easily, stick your thumbnail into the rubber. if the imprint stays then change the belt.
If the belt decides its time is up the worst case scenario is a new engine. Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn.

dogseal


----------



## navigator (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi 
I was always told 60,000 miles or 5 years regardless or as everyone else says its cheaper to get it done now or get a second mortgage when it snaps


----------



## Deleted member 9215 (Nov 6, 2010)

hi there
i had a cambelt snap on a ford orion while the car was stopped 1000mls over recomended time £500 was a lot of money to me in the early 90s 
recon it would be a lot more now.

dunk


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Nov 6, 2010)

most cam belts dont snap what they do is shred the teeth on the crankshaft pulley  the teeth on the belt is the weakest point . as for damage if you have an engine that is of the pushrod type like the transit with the old 2.5 banana engine as they called it the chances are if the belt fails you are gona get away with a few bent push rods most of the time easy fix , but with a over head cam the valves that are open at the time stay open and can punch holes in the piston and break the valve guides in the head and bend the valves  totaly wrecking the engine the old timing chain was the best at least they used to start to rattle when they needed looking at , but then again even the old mercs needed attention at about 100 thou miles and they wernt easy to do ive done a few    ps i have seen cambelts fail after only a few months after replacement if not done correctly


----------



## David & Ann (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi Cipro, Like folks have said, don't risk stretching the time for getting your Cam belt changed. 3 years ago I had my Cam belt changed on a 1998 Ducato, cost me £ 240. I don't know what it cost today.


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Nov 7, 2010)

dogseal said:


> How much to get your cambelt changed? A couple of mechanics i've spoken to reckon the belts on the newer generations of engines are good for 100k.I reckon they degrade more over time,..If you can get to the belt easily, stick your thumbnail into the rubber. if the imprint stays then change the belt.
> dogseal



A new cambelt is cheaper than a major strip-down or, worse still, a new engine.

It is worth looking around to find a place that specialises in doing nothing but cambelt changes; they can be significantly more affordable than a main agent.


----------



## Justin and Jane (Nov 7, 2010)

get it done!!! I have a fiat ducato (k reg) 1993.autoquest when i bought it it had about 49000 miles on clock. Was going to get the belt done so left it a bit to long and bang!!!! Mine went and it cost me 700 quid!! To 160 to fit 1!!
Dont make the mistake i did unless your well off!! Lol. I think fiat claim every 5 years .


----------



## tan-all-over (Nov 7, 2010)

Just get it done.............the piece of mind alone is worth it, not to mention the money side. We had our Autoquest 320 belt changed last year and this year P/X  to a 2005  Autocruise Starspirit (40,000 miles) and got them to change the belt has part of the deal. Its just knowing its done.


----------



## coolasluck (Nov 7, 2010)

Yes i would second the above posting,whilst doing the cam belt,it is then easier to do the other replacements or refurbishing as  the bits dont cost a fortune.


----------



## winchman (Nov 7, 2010)

Just had the belt done on the wifes Bora, its like brand new but I know its done over   60, 000 miles, you just cant tell by looking.
You need to find yourself a small independent garage who you can trust.
As you say how can you prove its been done?


----------



## David & Ann (Nov 7, 2010)

Buy the cambelt kit with tensioners yourself, and ask for the old ones back when paying for the job.


----------



## caspar (Nov 7, 2010)

Defo get it done if in any doubt whatsoever. It is not a difficult job, just fiddly - do you know anyone mechanically minded? If not, still worth paying and as has been said mark it in some way (not too obvious) then you can see if it really has been done. Good recommendations are usually the best way to find trustworthy fitters!


----------



## Bernard Jones (Nov 20, 2010)

Just a thought but you don't say which engine.  Its only the X250 Ducato 2.3 litre engine that has a belt. The 2.2 and 3.0 engines (also fitted to all the X250 Relay and Boxer versions) are chain driven - no cambelt.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Nov 20, 2010)

*Cam Belt / Tyres*



cipro said:


> Fiat ducato 5 years old, should I have the cam belt done 12000 miles also my tyres although no wall cracking yet or bulges hmm the cost over safty
> cam belt price rip off and how do you now if they have done it unless you have watched them



The cam belt is a must repairs are dearer than a new belt and tensioners but tyres ?read the following  link 
http://www.michelin.co.uk/content/pdf/TC_Safety_Guide.pdf 
Continental also say 10 years.
Alf


----------



## Bernard Jones (Nov 20, 2010)

***** said:


> So I know which one I would have. The 3 litre
> I didn't know that though and would have been looking for a Merc
> Thanks


 
3 litre is best IMO, not that you really need the extra power.  The fuel consumption is about the same as the smaller engines.  As far as I know, the only significant disadvantage is the 3 litre is dearer to buy.


----------



## cipro (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi all not been on for a while again  thaks for the replys need to find shropshire based cam belt changer
possable mobile one then I can watch them lol


----------



## NicknClair (Nov 24, 2010)

I have always worked with the basis of 4 years or 48,000 miles regardless of maufacturer's rating, as I have worked on vehicles within the "so-called" manufacturer's guide that have broken a cambelt tensioner or just plain and simple belt failure.
The Fiat engine (up to say 2006 JTD) on either a 2.5 or 2.8 is refered to as a direct injection engine. When the cam belt snaps, this particular engines piston and valves will 90% clash, causing vale bend and worst case crack/damage the piston. Minimum damage you are looking at a new cylinder head and valves (as the valve stems bend in the cylinder head and cannot be removed), worst case complete engine rebuild or exchange engine.
My old works service van (fleet serviced I might add  ) tensioner bearing gave out at 52,000 miles, causing complete engine damage (RPM was 3,400 at the time of fail). A exchange engine was fitted at a cost of £3800 + vat.

Your Motorhome is your pride and joy.................. don't take chances!! If you do not know the belt's history, change it along with any tensioners or pulleys.


----------



## David & Ann (Nov 24, 2010)

nickjvanbitz said:


> I have always worked with the basis of 4 years or 48,000 miles regardless of maufacturer's rating, as I have worked on vehicles within the "so-called" manufacturer's guide that have broken a cambelt tensioner or just plain and simple belt failure.
> The Fiat engine (up to say 2006 JTD) on either a 2.5 or 2.8 is refered to as a direct injection engine. When the cam belt snaps, this particular engines piston and valves will 90% clash, causing vale bend and worst case crack/damage the piston. Minimum damage you are looking at a new cylinder head and valves (as the valve stems bend in the cylinder head and cannot be removed), worst case complete engine rebuild or exchange engine.
> My old works service van (fleet serviced I might add  ) tensioner bearing gave out at 52,000 miles, causing complete engine damage (RPM was 3,400 at the time of fail). A exchange engine was fitted at a cost of £3800 + vat.
> 
> Your Motorhome is your pride and joy.................. don't take chances!! If you do not know the belt's history, change it along with any tensioners or pulleys.


 
What would a brand new engine cost for a Fiat Ducato 2.8 jtd? no probs with engine, just curious.


----------



## NicknClair (Nov 24, 2010)

David & Ann said:


> What would a brand new engine cost for a Fiat Ducato 2.8 jtd? no probs with engine, just curious.


 
Yup, cannot recall the total bill (including clutch whilst the engine was out etc etc). It was a 2.8JTD, 2003 plate maxi chassis. Had the belt replaced as part of the sale of the Swift when I bought it and like a previous post, I asked for all the old tensioner parts as proof that a cam belt kit was used and not just a replacement belt.


----------



## Nolly (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi Cipro.
It's worth giving John Cross Motorhomes workshop a call. I spoke with them in relation to my situation and was told that they recommend changing a cam belt at 60000 mls or 5 year intervals. That's for a 2.3 JTD. Their quote for doing the job seemed reasonable.
Regards Nolly.


----------

